# Specters in progress



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Started these guys this weekend. They are going outside in my tree when they are finished.

I spent about $4 on them. I work for free and the rest was free from work or dumpster. I want to skin their faces but can't decide which way to go. need to keep it light. what do you guys think?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

They look great!
check out my corpsing tutorial, saran wrap could skin them killer and be light weight.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Latex would be good too, but the plastic wrap is a lot cheaper. Those look like plastic skulls so be careful with the heat gun. Pictures when you get done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you used both versions of the blucky skulls for these - I love them

As an alternative to skinning the skulls, you might see how they look with some of that gauzy material used as hoods. They're also perfect candidates for the addition of LED lights in the eyes to give that eerie glow, particularly since they will be up in the tree.

Spooky1 was looking over my shoulder and said another fun thing to try would be placing one of those battery-powered tea lights inside the skulls. Should give a visible glow.

Hmmmm, I might have to try this myself....


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxy it's like you are reading my mind. I tried the tea light and the hood but i might need some needle & thread form the store.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeekim said:


> Roxy it's like you are reading my mind.


That's the scariest thing I've heard all day

A couple dots of hot glue could work to keep the hoods in place. If not, you might have to spend a dollar on a needle and spool of thread


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> As an alternative to skinning the skulls, you might see how they look with some of that gauzy material used as hoods.


I was thinking about doing this and modifying my ghosts after seeing Grandin Road's Faceless Specter!

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en-haven/outdoor-halloween-decorations/373995


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

So I finished the Specter's by doing the hole Plastic and a heat gun process.
I Like it! Different types of bags seem to do different things and get different textures depending on the amount of heat and time that you apply the heat.
Cheap, Easy, Stinky, Fun for the hole family. After I skinned them I spray painted them black then came back with a dry brush of white.









and


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

more to come.
P.S. thank Allen H.


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

They looked good before all the awesome corpsing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic props - well done.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very cool and creepy... those will look awesome hanging from a tree... I am sure some ToTs will think twice before passing by.

Great job!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Those look amazing!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Those look great. I am always looking for some stinky fun for the whole family.


----------

